# Mahi-2 Ginzu-0



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Took off work today knowing the conditions were going to be great. It didn't disappoint. Was out to catch anything, but I really wanted some more Mahi for my dinner table. It wasn't to be.  As you will see in the vid, I had no issues landing everything but the Mahi I hooked. Ah well, there will be plenty more to come. JD7.62 was out there as well, but he did get his Mahi. Here's the pic I took of you, and the biggest King I hooked. Tight Lines!

Oh, and if you can't tell by the vid, I launched at that little known spot in Navarre, lol.










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LulQP60S-Pc











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LulQP60S-Pc


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

ouch.. man that hurts.. Nice Spanish though! Good Job JD


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice fish man! Still cant believe you can catch mahi that close to the shore!!


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Still awesome even though you missed em. Weather permitting, I have Friday off and plan on going, what time has the surf been picking up if at all? Seems like the days off I get the waves are a bit sporty.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

As usual, when Saturday comes, the surf is going to pickup pretty good.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice video. It sucks you lost your Mahi, watching that hurts!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I usually do that with kings. Looks like overall a good day! Just smoke up those kings, it will taste the same as Mahi. Haha


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't wait to hook my first mahi. looks like a perfect day fishing


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice..I'm heading out there today.. still waiting for my first mahi


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice video! Is that harness for pulling your yak designed for that or did you improvise? Any info would be awesome.

Thanks


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Great video! Like the idea of the harness also. Will have to look into something like that.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

That harness is from one of my golf bags, lol. Someone mentioned doing something similiar, so I tried it out. Way better than pullling it by hand.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> That harness is from one of my golf bags, lol. Someone mentioned doing something similiar, so I tried it out. Way better than pullling it by hand.


Similar to an Izzo strap?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry about the mahi man, youll get em next time.

Looks like the kings caught fire after I left. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

jeepnsurf said:


> Nice..I'm heading out there today.. still waiting for my first mahi


How did you do?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Sorry about the mahi man, youll get em next time.
> 
> Looks like the kings caught fire after I left. Thanks for the pic.


Yeah, I got a string of kings after you left. I had that bobo carcass strapped to the side of the yak as I was trolling. Might have helped, lol. Let me know the next time your headed out.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

EODangler said:


> Similar to an Izzo strap?


 I think any shoulder harness that can handle 200lbs would work. My straps came off an old Ogio golf bag.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

nice job! im gonna steal that idea for the outback. my fat weak ass needs all the help it can get!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

MrPhoShiz said:


> nice job! im gonna steal that idea for the outback. my fat weak ass needs all the help it can get!


Dude, the Outback is a joke to drag compared to the PA, lol.


----------

